

Snowden’s contribution - j_baker
https://medium.com/surveillance-state/12bfc739c627

======
summerdown2
> And that is far more important than any damaging information Snowden could
> have leaked.

I doubt it. Although the chance of having a debate about what Snowden revealed
seems increasingly remote.

My conclusion is that most people aren't that bothered by living in a
panopticon. I find that depressing, but I seem to be in a minority.

